# Brindle Chis



## stevinski

Heya Guys!!!
i'm pretty new here, 
i go on another forum for dogs as well called chazhound.com and have now discovered you guys after foxywench linked me to here, just to add this site is so great!!!.
anyway i have owned a sheltie and a black lab in the past, and would really like a Chi in the future, and i mean really really like!,
so anyway i'm going a bit off topic now!.
ok so i would extremely like a brindle coloured chi, just because i reckon that they are just so beautiful.
and anyways i was just wondering if some peeps could post some pics of their brindle chis if anyone has one.

Thanks in advance for all the replies!!!!


----------



## 2pups622

heres one not mine there are very cute !
http://img.meetup.com/photos/event/2/e/1/3/event_191795.jpeg


----------



## stevinski

omg that chi is sooooo cute!!
everytime i see one it just makes me want one so much more!!! lol


----------



## 2pups622

oh here are some more oh and welcome  :wave: 

http://deeanna19.tripod.com/chihuahuacolors/id8.html


----------



## stevinski

:wave:, omg dont you just love that longhaired chi pup! he/she is so cute!!! thats actually the site that got me interested with brindle chis! lol wat a coinsidence!


----------



## ~Jessie~

Someone on this forum has a brindle chi- it's name is Jamoka (or Moka for short). They haven't posted in a while, but if you do a search for "Jamoka" or "Moka" something should come up :wave:


----------



## stevinski

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?p=295788&highlight=moka#295788

omg she is soo cute as well!!, btw guys, this forum must be so pop because i only just started this thread and i got such a quick response, its really good!!!!


----------



## Gypsy

My two girls aren't brindle but my mom has several brindle chis. It's one of my very favorite colors. I want to get a little LC brindle when she has one. Here are some picture examples for you:

Dewey, he has light brindling.









Morgan is a longhair reverse brindle. 









Stellaluna is a red brindle. She's Dewey's baby and I'm going to hopefully be showing her next year. 









This is Maddy, a brindle spotted on white, as a baby and now. 









This is a past baby of ours named Bluebell. He's a blue brindle.









I so love brindles.


----------



## 2pups622

wow beautiful !!


----------



## LuvMyChi

Wow! The brindle chihuahuas are SO beautiful! Nice pics! :angel7:


----------



## Kari

Absolutely beautiful chi's Watermonkey! :wink:


----------



## Nona

Welcome!

I can't find the links anymore on epupz but there was a person from Glasgow in Scotland selling "rare" Brindle Chi's for £1500 or thereabouts.

I'm not sure if these people are legit really, i got a bad feeling from just reading their ads, I dunno. 

But i think it's pretty unusual for breeders to have brindle chi's in the uk....those glasgow people are the only ones i've ever heard of in nearly two years of looking. But then most breeders I suspect won't advertise on the web, so I would try and contact the Chihuahua Club of Britain or get a breeders list somehow. Good luck in your search, Chi's are excellent little companions!


----------



## stevinski

Thanks for all your input guys!!!!

oh and watermonkey, all your chis are gorgeous, Morgan is especially beautiful and is the kind of color i would like, Stellaluna should do well with her showing, she is absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## My3Girls

:shock: omg I love all the brindles Watermonkey


----------



## Roie

i love brindles!!! If i got another it would prob have to be brindle, my dad loves brindles and he would be the one paying for the pup, so what he says goes. lol I have nomar who is brindle, but hes not a chi...


----------



## stevinski

OMG tia is so cute!!!
i'll probably get a random coloured chi and then when i have enough time to cross the world to wherever a good quality brindle is, thats when i will get one, but i will make sure i get one eventually


----------



## My3Girls

stevinski said:


> OMG tia is so cute!!!
> i'll probably get a random coloured chi and then when i have enough time to cross the world to wherever a good quality brindle is, thats when i will get one, but i will make sure i get one eventually


Thanks


----------



## sjc

Here are a couple pictures of my long-haired Brindle Teddy Bear. He is three years old and has the sweetest personality ever.  


sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper

These dogs are adorable. I love all the wild colors.


----------



## Gypsy

Thanks.  I really love the brindles too, they're my mom's favorite color which is why she has so many. :lol: It's funny that people either love them or hate them. Several breeders we know just think they're ugly, but I'm definitely one of the lovers. I do love all colors though so I'm not picky.  

I love your brindles SJC and My3girls! They look so exotic, I really want my next chi to be a longhair brindle but I never know what will happen, I wanted a blue but ended up with a black and tan and a black and white.


----------



## stevinski

their all so beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Jessie~

I love blues, merles, and brindles the best. I really wanted a blue, and then I got Rylie who is blue fawn. 

Everyone has such beautiful brindles


----------



## Ory&C

> I love blues, merles, and brindles the best. I really wanted a blue, and then I got Rylie who is blue fawn.


Quote: There is no way that a merle can come about naturally in Chihuahuas, its totally impossible. It is suspected that 10 years ago a breeder in the USA crossed a Chihauhua with a dachshund and got the first merle. They then repeated and crossbred these, until they created a merle color with blue eyes. They are therefore NOT purebred, but crossbreeds. Money has made them popular in the USA, and thus increased inbreeding goes on, and the US Kennel Club gave in and registered them.
The breeders of these do NOT care about the breed, because they have created a little dog with major health problems. Genetic blindness and deafness. So many deformed when born.

I quoted that from some breeder's post. :wave: I'd be very careful when buying those supposedly "rare" colors!


----------



## sjc

How strange...My Teddy Bear will soon be four years old and other than having his vaccinations...has been to the Vet one time for a tummy upset---due to me switching his food to a new brand. :shock: I bought him from a wonderful Lady, who has been raising Chihuahuas for over 25years. She sells all of her dogs for the same price, not because of size or "rare colors". She only has a few litters a years and is a walking encyclopedia on Chihuahuas. I never once saw a Daschund at her house.  


sandra


----------



## Ory&C

> I never once saw a Daschund at her house.


I don't think the breeder was talking about mixing them now, but somewhere along the line :wink: . And I don't think she meant they'll all be born with defects, but more prone to them ...... not all of them, but still too many to be ignored. :wave:


----------



## ~Jessie~

Rylie's breeder doesn't charge more for "rare" colors either. Rylie's sister was completely blue, Rylie is blue fawn, and her two brothers were fawn. They were all the same price.


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum!

You should do a search for Jumba, who is owned by Mandy who used to come on here. He is gorgeous, really unusual blue brindle. He looks like a cute little wolf!


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper

Same with Jasper re: price and planning. And she was careful to breed a non carrier to the merle stud. Secondly, I agree there is a lot of controversy. I am quite certain there was probably some "mixing" whether on purpose or not. I don't agree that the "breeder and/or buyer" would/does not care about the breed. *ALL* breeds are "created" somehow, someplace in time. And many have evolved into accepted (and healthy) shoot-off variations. I am always leary about those who are so vocal as to _generalize_ their statements to fit their viewpoint (as in the quoted comment from the breeder site). Controversy exists in all walks of life.. whether animal or human.. :wink: 
As I said before, I am not breeding. And I believe that _any_ health issue can be minimized by safe practices.. including the tendancies of the merles. Last, for me.. I went into this color choice educated and willing to accept any "difficulties" that come down the road for my guy.


----------



## Katie

I know the merle topic is controversial but i think everyone should see both sides. This breeder has her OPINION on the topic. I dont know if anyone can actually PROOVE where and how merle chis came about but knowing both sides is beneficial in making your own opinion and theory. 


heres another breeders thoughts on the topic...

http://members.cox.net/loveschihuahuas/merles.html


----------



## TuckersMom

Here's Mandy's boy, Jumba: 

http://photobucket.com/albums/a118/chiwi_n_jumbas_mama/jumba/


----------



## ~Jessie~

TuckersMom said:


> Here's Mandy's boy:
> 
> http://photobucket.com/albums/a118/chiwi_n_jumbas_mama/jumba/


He is so gorgeous and unique! I saw puppy pictures of him before, and it's great to see him all grown up


----------



## TuckersMom

Jumba looks like a wolf pup, doncha' think?!


----------



## ~Jessie~

He really does- she is so lucky to have him  I've never seen a blue brindle before!


----------



## Gypsy

Brindles definitely were not something just bred in to chis. They used to be alot less common and they still are fairly uncommon to see but have always been part of the breed. Also, there is no more likelyhood of health problems with a brindle chi than any other color. 

The merle chihuahuas, it is thought they crossed something in sometime back since the gene is so dominant it would have manifested itself a long time ago. There is also the fact that until recently all the merles I saw were not of very good quality and most big. They have started to look nicer as they've bred them into better lines. Maybe not. Either way, it's no use to argue about it now. They are here to stay. I do think they are beautiful and considered getting one myself before. What worries me are the irresponsible breeders breeding merles to everything and having pups with major problems. 

When bred responsibly, a merle should ideally only be bred to a black and tan or black, tan, and white. When bred to a light colored dog, the chances are much higher for hidden merles, which is where trouble comes up. There are breeders breeding brindles to merles which I think is not a very good idea. 

Merles can be bred properly, just as all colors can. I think any responsible breeder of merles would sell them all on a spay/neuter contract just to be safe.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas

Everyones Brindle babies are just stunning  

Here is my Echo she is the reverse brindle


----------



## Gypsy

Echo is gorgeous!  I love reverse brindles, I see them even less than regular, and they're so pretty.


----------



## biscuits

My brindle Chi, BUTTON.. She is coming to 7 this year !!!


----------



## stevinski

Echo and Mandy's boy are both gorgeous, merles are beautiful! but brindles are definetly my favourite!!!
and i really want to say thanks to everyone for posting so many pics of their gorgeous brindle Chis!!!!!


----------



## stevinski

Heya guys!!!!
i found this guy!
http://www.nextdaypets.com/directory/dogs/09628db6-4ef1.aspx 
just wondering wat you thought?
oh and btw he doesnt look like a applehead?


----------



## Jill

Reuben is a Blue Brindle...
He offered to pee on anyone who suggests that brindles are 'ugly'...
Jill










(This is a baby picture...he's 9 months old now and over 8 lbs!)


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis

I've always loved Rueben *s* I wonder if Elvis has a tiny bit in him too I've seen a few glimmers of a reddish tan coloring too. He mainly just looks blue (and white) though.


----------



## kipbug

All the Chi's are too cute. I never realized that Reuben was a brindle. I've always been a fan of him and elvis too. Also... some people have referred to reverse brindles.. what are they? What makes them reverse Brindle?


----------



## Gypsy

kipbug said:


> All the Chi's are too cute. I never realized that Reuben was a brindle. I've always been a fan of him and elvis too. Also... some people have referred to reverse brindles.. what are they? What makes them reverse Brindle?


Usually brindles have a fawn or red base color with black or blue brindling. Reverses have a black or blue base color with the fawn/gold brindling.


----------



## Jill

I'm not at all sure if Reuben's backwards or forwards!!! His AKC papers say "Blue Brindle with tan and white markings"
I'll have to get a good 'nekked' picture of Reuben from the side...he's got these delicious tiger stripes along his ribs!
Jill


----------



## MyTank

Tank is blue and brindle. The only pics I have right now are on my siggy  I love my baby and haven't met one like him yet (besides his full brindle brother).


----------

